# I ordered Bug-off Garlic from Springtime Inc



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I just wanted to say that I am impressed with this company. I placed my order yesterday morning and I just got my package tonite!!! I did standard delivery too!! 

How long before I see the effects of this product as far as keeping ticks off my dogs?? OMG the garlic is strong. Ava ate her tablet without chewing of course. My oldest Shih Tzu ate his fine. My youngest Shih Tzu took his time eating it and has now vomitted twice. Why am I not surprised that he is the one that this product might not work for?!?!? 

Anyway, I am totally happy with this company and will probably order some more things!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Some dogs don't tolerate garlic. I wouldn't force it on your youngest if he barfs it again. These are interesting, just put them on my dogs, we'll see if they work for ticks. I don't like my dogs to wear collars, the only drawback...
Home | shoo!TAG? - The chemical-free way to protect your dogs, cats, and horses from pests


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I ordered the granules from them recently. And I am very pleased with the company and products. 

They have it on their website (for the granules at least) that you are supposed to SLOWLY increase the amount to prevent any stomach upset. And you have a pretty small pup, they are what? 15-20 lbs? So if you can, I would break or grind the pill and only feed 1/4 of a total pill amount. And slowly over 7-10 days increase to a whole tab a day, and even then, I would halve it and feed it in 2 doses. 

If you still have trouble after you decrease it and slowly increase it then it might not be for your pup, but I would try the slow introduction first.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Also, the garlic isn't effective for 2-4 weeks after you begin the full dosage.


----------

